# pffff



## da capo (26 Septembre 2010)

un bar, ça ne sert à rien.
à rien de bon.
à permettre à quelques ivrognes de rester au chaud, à circonscrire dans un espace clos tous les écarts, tous les excès.
ça doit permettre à quelques jeunes mal éduqués de venir se frotter aux anciens et se prendre les quelques baffes que leurs parents absents ou dépassés ne leur ont pas données.
à permettre à quelques jeunes moins mal éduqués de venir se frotter aux anciens et donner et recevoir.

je n'aime plus les bars. ils n'existent plus,  il ne sentent rien. on n'y fume plus. on y boit mais avec modération.
les ivrognes bruyants ont été jetés. au mieux on leur a laissé la salle du fond car merde, ils font du chiffre, ils donnent une couleur locale.
ils ne boivent pas un café et un verre d'eau.
non ils s'envoient des trucs qui font des trous dans la tête et l'estomac.
ils font du bruit ces vieux cons
ils nous font rire et réfléchir.

----

moi, je leur parle peu ; on se déteste cordialement.
mais je les aime bien ces cons parce que je fais partie des vieux.
mais je ne veux pas rester dans la salle du fond, je veux de la lumière et du son.
même si je dois me farcir quelques ados mal finis.

----

l'autre jour, il y en a un qui s'est fait jeter. un vieux.
je crois même qu'il donnait un coup de main à débarrasser avant.
les nouveaux tôliers ne veulent plus le voir.
il aurait dépassé les bornes.

tu penses
il prend pour les autres ; pour ces vieux qui ouvrent leur gueule et braillent.

----

moi, je l'avais rencontré le bougre. dans la vraie vie.
attachant.
trop de coeur peut être.

du coup on ne le verra plus.

moi, ça m'emmerde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> moi, je leur parle peu ; on se déteste cordialement.
> mais je les aime bien ces cons parce que je fais partie des vieux.



Hin hin hin 



> l'autre jour, il y en a un qui s'est fait jeter. un vieux.
> je crois même qu'il donnait un coup de main à débarrasser avant.
> les nouveaux tôliers ne veulent plus le voir.
> il aurait dépassé les bornes.
> ...


Je ne sais pas quoi en penser au juste... Ce qui me contrarie assez.




> moi, je l'avais rencontré le bougre. dans la vraie vie.
> attachant.
> trop de coeur peut être.


Idem, et je me suis fait la même remarque...



> du coup on ne le verra plus.
> 
> moi, ça m'emmerde.


Certes.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2010)

Un bar, ça sert pas grand chose.
Mais ça a une fonction essentielle, faire se croiser des cons et des moins cons,
des jeunes et des moins jeunes,
des vieux et des très vieux.
Ca sert de mémoire, de défouloir, de psy.

On y va ou pas, on y passe le temps d'un café ou d'un petit blanc, ou le temps d'une belote, ou on y refait le monde pendant des heures.

On y croise les piliers qu'on finit par connaitre un peu, à force. 
On les apprécie, ou pas, de toutes façons personne ne vous oblige en rien et si vous vous prenez une baffe vous pouvez toujours la rendre ou partir.

Je ne veux pas non plus aller dans la salle du fond même si parfois j'aimerai bien être petite souris pour savoir ce qu'il s'y passe. 

Le vieux qui s'est fait jeter, je n'étais pas toujours d'accord avec ses réactions. C'est qu'en fait il n'est pas si vieux, et qu'il ne supporte pas les cons, les vrais, ceux qui croient qu'ils ne le sont pas. Alors ça débordait, et pas toujours en finesse.

Pas de chance, il s'apprêtait à me rendre (s'il le pouvait, c'était pas sur) un service, et je l'aurai du coup croisé dans la vraie vie. D'ailleurs ce 's'il le pouvait' vous situe le gars, pas le genre à faire des promesses en l'air.

Mais on ne le voit plus, du coup on a l'impression que les vieux cons se calfeutrent dans la salle du fond où ils sont sur d'être tranquilles, et les autres clients du bar désertent ou ne font que de rares apparitions, le temps de se rendre compte de la morosité ambiante et aller voir ailleurs.

Ca m'emmerde également.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> ... du coup on a l'impression que les vieux cons se calfeutrent dans la salle du fond où ils sont sur d'être tranquilles...



La fatigue ; la fatigue, petit...

Pas vraiment de cause à effets avec les faits sus-cités


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi en penser au juste... Ce qui me contrarie assez.



Je ne sais pas quoi en penser non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Les bars, de nos jours, ça choppe des terrasses - un peu comme les ados se chopent de l'acné.

Une terrasse, c'est jeune, c'est fashion, c'est le truc "in" du p'tit bar qui n'en veut.

Les terrases, c'est pour bruncher ou avaler une salade, sur le pouce, déguster une verrine avec un p'tit coup de vodka-RedBull pour faire passer juste avant d'aller en soiré.

Les terrases, c'est des p'tits bouts d'été sous les radiateurs d'extérieur.
Ca se veut aéré - le nez dans les gaz d'échappement mais quand même dehors c'est mieux que dedans, non ?

Les terrases, c'est pour regarder les gens passer.
Les terrases c'est pour fournir un public quand on ne fait que passer.


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

Pour pouvoir se faire une idée objective d'un fait, il faut avoir tous les éléments, ce qui n'est pas le cas concernant le sujet dont il est traité ici.

Mais il y a une chose qu'il ne faut jamais perdre de vue : nous sommes en train de participer a un forum, juste un forum.
Certains membres viennent, partent, reviennent... ou pas. De leur plein gré. D'autres, pour des raisons qui les concernent adoptent un comportement qui n'est pas compatible avec le fait que ces pages sont lues par toute sortes d'individus aux connaissances, sensibilités, cultures, humour (etc) différents. Certains n'interviennent quasi que dans les groupes sociaux où ils peuvent s'exprimer avec une totale liberté, sans modération, et entre individus partageants une vision proche. D'autres, encore, pour des raisons que je ne comprendrais jamais, donnent une importance démesurée à un endroit virtuel et entrent dans le conflit, l'aigreur et l'agressivité dès qu'ils considèrent que ce lieu ne correspond plus à ce qu'ils en attendent, ou lorsqu'ils croisent un membre en désaccord (même bénin) avec le point de vue qu'ils viennent d'exprimer. Cela peut arriver, nous avons tous nos mauvaises périodes. Mais quand cela dure et n'apporte rien, entraine une ambiance malsaine, tombe dans le conflit personnel et la volonté d'entrainer une scission des autres membres (pour / contre), la situation n'est plus tolérable. Gueuler en permanence sur le trottoir, dans tous les bars, entraine toujours l'intervention du serveur ou du responsable des lieux. 

Je pourrais vous citer, depuis mon inscription, nombre de pseudos qui correspondent à ce profil.

Dans tous les cas, surtout si le souci se pose avec un membre "ancien", il y a toujours avant des échanges, des messages préventifs, et un temps plus ou moins long avant l'application du ban qui peut-être déterminé dans le temps ou définitif. Le ban n'est pas une jouissance, contrairement a ce que certains peuvent penser (il faut vraiment être tordu pour envisager ca, ou se complaire dans une impression de _petit pouvoir_ révélatrice d'une pauvre vie), ni un règlement de comptes : c'est au contraire, dans la grande majorité des cas, un constat d'échec. 

Mais quelles que soient les raisons de leur "disparition", ceux qui le "subissent" ne sont ni enfermés ni amputés d'un bras : j'espère pour eux qu'ils ont d'autres centres d'intérêt que MacG et sont capables de survivre a cette épreuve effroyablement douloureuse.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

La vie est belle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi en penser non plus.



Dans ce cas, dire qu'il a pris pour les autres relève de la supputation. Concernant le "Vieux" dont il est question, GNN pour ne pas le nommer, son dernier post aurait pu être grandement dommageable si la personne à laquelle il s'adressait avait suivi son conseil. C'était juste le mauvais post, le mauvais jour au mauvais endroit.
Est-ce que ça méritait un bannissement ? Visiblement nous n'avons pas tous les éléments pour juger. Le fait est que ça n'ajoute ni n'enlève rien de plus à ses qualités comme à ses participations passées.


----------



## jugnin (27 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Concernant le "Vieux" dont il est question, GNN pour ne pas le nommer



Ouais, plaindre GNN, c'est bien gentil, mais faudrait pas oublier Bassman, non plus. Il était beaucoup plus vieux !


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, dire qu'il a pris pour les autres relève de la supputation.



Oui,Tibo tu as raison : c'est une façon de lire ma proposition. La première.

L'autre est de la mettre en rapport avec la fin de mon intervention où je décrivais GNN comme ayant "trop de coeur peut être."
Cette seconde lecture suppose qu'on replace gnn dans un groupe, suppose que cette appartenance peut l'avoir rendu plus réactif et en conséquence plus sujet à des excès qui en l'occurrence ont été sanctionnés.

Beaucoup de suppositions me répondras-tu.
Certes.

Et alors ?

Je n'ai pas ouvert cette discussion pour dire du mal de l'un, de l'autre, mais pour que ça cause.
Et bien sûr, je n'ai pas la science infuse, bien sûr, je ne suis pas parfait.

Mais la gentille provocation invite à la réaction et je n'en doute pas à la réflexion - dont je ne m'exclus pas.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Septembre 2010)

Kikoulol, Macuserfan et bien d'autres, les nioubes d'aujourd'hui seront les vieux de demain et Mackie deviendra alors académicien.


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

J'ai répondu lors de mon précédent message au fait qu'il est absolument inutile de parler de l'option "il a pris pour les autres" car l'envisager est totalement hors de propos. Les modos n'interviennent pas comme les généraux dans les tranchées, en prenant un au hasard pour exemple. Ca, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.



da capo a dit:


> Mais la gentille provocation invite à la réaction et je n'en doute pas à la réflexion - dont je ne m'exclus pas.



_*Il n'y a pas de réflexion à avoir, ni sur la sanction touchant le membre cité dans le post de Tibo qui savait ce qu'il faisait, ni sur la modération en général.*_

Les règles, tout le monde les connait. Si quelques-uns peuvent trouver qu'elles ne sont pas idéales, l'historique montre qu'elles sont _les moins pires_ puisque globalement la machine fonctionne toujours. Et si le bar (pour ne pas le nommer) est plutôt en veilleuse pour le moment, ou moins intéressant qu'il ne l'a été, c'est avant tout de la faute des participants, pas de la modération. Ceux qui sont là depuis longtemps savent qu'il en a été toujours ainsi : des périodes fastes, puis d'autres creuses. Et puis un jour de nouveaux membres s'inscrivent et apportent par leur créativité, humour ou talent un souffle nouveau. 

Les verts ne sont pas de gentils organisateurs qui doivent prendre en charge les spectacles : ils veillent simplement que les animations du club ne virent pas au pugilat, à l'insulte, et que tout se passe dans de bonnes conditions. 

Et tout le monde sait (je me répète) qu'un ban, sauf cas exceptionnel, n'est jamais pris avant que la personne concernée n'aie été prévenue plusieurs fois avant que le couperet ne tombe.


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> un bar, ça ne sert à rien.
> à rien de bon.
> .....




D'ailleurs vivement la réouverture des maisons closes..


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> D'ailleurs vivement la réouverture des maisons closes...



Rien que pour voir Nephou avec un chignon et une longue robe noire, comptant ses biftons derrière la caisse...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Les modos n'interviennent pas comme les généraux dans les tranchées, en prenant un au hasard pour exemple.


 
Ben ouais, mais aussi, si tu persistes à prendre des comparaison avec la guerre de 14-18, faudra pas t'étonner si le sujet de ton âge revient encore une fois sur le tapis...


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais aussi, si tu persistes à prendre des comparaison avec la guerre de 14-18, faudra pas t'étonner si le sujet de ton âge revient encore une fois sur le tapis...



Ca s'appelle "couper l'herbe sous le pied".


----------



## Lila (27 Septembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> D'ailleurs vivement la réouverture des maisons closes..




...encore du virtuel !!!!! 
...ça reste un voeux pieu !

..et avec une contrepèterie ça répond aussi à la question sur l'âge D'Amok !!!!


----------



## camisol (27 Septembre 2010)

Omnes homines sibi sanitatem cupiunt, sæpe autem omnia, quæ valetudini contraria sunt, faciunt.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Et puis un jour de nouveaux membres s'inscrivent et apportent par leur créativité, humour ou talent un souffle nouveau.



Il est passé où justement ?


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

camisol a dit:


> Omnes homines sibi sanitatem cupiunt, sæpe autem omnia, quæ valetudini contraria sunt, faciunt.



Il fallait la placer, celle là !


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> _*Il n'y a pas de réflexion à avoir, ni sur la sanction touchant le membre cité dans le post de Tibo qui savait ce qu'il faisait, ni sur la modération en général.*_



Soit ce que j'écris n'est pas clair, soit ce n'est pas clair.
A la réflexion, je pense que ce n'est pas clair.

Je termine l'apéro et je repasse m'exprimer avec plus de clarté.


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Et puis un jour de nouveaux membres s'inscrivent et apportent par leur créativité, humour ou talent un souffle nouveau.



J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il est devenu, lui. Il est l'exemple type de ce que je disais.


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> _*Il n'y a pas de réflexion à avoir, ni sur la sanction touchant le membre cité dans le post de Tibo qui savait ce qu'il faisait, ni sur la modération en général.*_



Bien.
Je reprends.

Je n'ai nullement l'intention de remettre en cause la sanction qui a été appliquée.
Je n'en connais pas les raisons, et même si je les connaissais, cela ne change rien.
Par ailleurs, il y a eu des discussions sur la question de la démocratie dans le forum, les réponses ont été données. On peut passer à autre chose.

Donc GNN a été banni.

La question qui m'anime est celle de savoir jusqu'à quel point son appartenance à un groupe "gentillement" en opposition a pu influer sur les excès qui ont été sanctionnés.

Donc, je n'attends pas d'intervention d'un modérateur qui viendrait réaffirmer le bien fondé du bannissement, encore moins celle d'un administrateur. Je n'en ai rien à faire.
Le sujet n'est pas celui-là.

Patochman - que dieu seul sait combien je le déteste cordialement- a je crois, dans sa première réponse saisi ce qui motivait mon laïus : non pas le bannissement pour l'exemple (je ne suis idiot à ce point tout de même) mais le bannissement par le fait d'appartenir au groupe, comme une des raisons ayant mené à certains excès.
Il y a répondu avec un aveu d'incertitude.
Là encore, j'ai peut-être mal compris où se plaçait le doute de Patochman.

Mais bien sûr, je le répète, je ne sais trop rien de l'affaire. Tout ce que j'en sais, c'est ce que j'ai pu lire dans diverses discussions, dans mes prises de bec avec GNN entre autres au minibar.

C'est plus clair comme ça ?

Bon. Maintenant que je me suis fait plein d'amis, je peux retourner écouter les propositions musicales des uns et des autres dans le fil adapté.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Patochman - que dieu seul sait combien je le déteste cordialement...



Et il est également au courant de la réciproque, ma poulette... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------




Amok a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il est devenu, lui. Il est l'exemple type de ce que je disais.



Lui, par contre, il avait un peu la classe... :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> La question qui m'anime est celle de savoir jusqu'à quel point son appartenance à un groupe "gentillement" en opposition a pu influer sur les excès qui ont été sanctionnés.



Quel groupe?
... Ah ouais... ben aucun rapport, tu vois.



da capo a dit:


> Patochman - que dieu seul sait combien je le déteste cordialement- a je crois, dans sa première réponse saisi ce qui motivait mon laïus : non pas le bannissement pour l'exemple (je ne suis idiot à ce point tout de même) mais le bannissement par le fait d'appartenir au groupe, comme une des raisons ayant mené à certains excès.



Ben oui mais non, parce qu'aucun rapport avec "l'appartenance à un groupe." 



da capo a dit:


> Mais bien sûr, je le répète, je ne sais trop rien de l'affaire. Tout ce que j'en sais, c'est ce que j'ai pu lire dans diverses discussions, dans mes prises de bec avec GNN entre autres au minibar.



Ah ben on y vient.
En fait tu veux savoir ce qui s'est passé.
T'aurais pu demander franchement, on aurait gagné deux pages.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> La question qui m'anime est celle de savoir jusqu'à quel point son appartenance à un groupe "gentillement" en opposition a pu influer sur les excès qui ont été sanctionnés.


 
Ouais, ouais, GNN c'était ma chose. Pour préserver mon image consensuelle, je l'envoyais dire des horreurs et après, je le fouettais et il aimait ça.

Maintenant qu'il est banni, je cherche un remplaçant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, ouais, PonkHead c'est ma chose. Pour préserver mon image agaçante, je l'envoie dire des choses consensuelles et après, je le fouette et il aime ça. :style:


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

...et c'est ainsi que s'élargit le cercle des amis...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...et c'est ainsi que s'élargit le cercle des amis...


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quel groupe?



J'ai trouvé celui-là, mais je ne sais pas qui est Gronounours :


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>


....:rose:...wé chui d'accord ..ça valait au moins une boule rouge ....
mais en même temps tu peuuuuuuxxxx pas !!!!

...en même temps, tout ça c'est un peu une discussion sur la couleur du sexe des anges non ? 
...quelle est la question exactement ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai trouvé celui-là, mais je ne sais pas qui est Gronounours :



c'est la blonde au dernier rang...


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...quelle est la question exactement ?



Savoir si les groupes sociaux libertaires doivent être ouverts aux individus influençables.


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Savoir si les groupes sociaux libertaires doivent être ouverts aux individus influençables.



...oh pu.....attends faut que je demande 

....ça serait pas plutôt le contraire....ou l'inverse ????
L'influence des individus libertaires sur les groupes sociaux inflençables ????



..ah non ça c'est le groupe des collectionneurs de motoculteurs allemands...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Savoir si les groupes sociaux libertaires doivent être ouverts aux individus influençables.



Toi tu devrais pas autant te commettre ici... Ça pourrait jaser et on pourrait dire que tu es de la Horde©...


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi tu devrais pas autant te commettre ici... Ça pourrait jaser et on pourrait dire que tu es de la Horde©...



Si j'en étais, vous seriez déjà tous avec les attributs blanc laqué.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



faut pas oublier les sponsors !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> faut pas oublier les sponsors !



Y'en a au moins un qui suit...


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Si j'en étais, vous seriez déjà tous avec les attributs blanc laqué.



...avec les écouteurs ? :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

J'ai toujours pensé que la technologie sauverait l'humanité


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

De toutes y'a de nouvelles bactéries résistantes qui s'amènent et la technologie ne pourra rien y faire...

Bref, comme les antibiotiques seront bientôt inutiles car inefficaces, on crèvera facilement bardés de technologie...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Et sinon, tu aimes le latex ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> gna



Pour le coup, ta signature te va à merveille...


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2010)

Et voila, c'est parti en vrille.


Comme trop souvent.






Pfff...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> De toutes y'a de nouvelles bactéries résistantes qui s'amènent et la technologie ne pourra rien y faire...



"Heureusement il nous reste la soupe aux choux" - De Funès in Ma rencontre avec la denrée du 3e type en partant de la gauche - Édition du cherche minuit à midi trente.


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et voila, c'est parti en vrille.
> 
> 
> Comme trop souvent.
> ...



Comme tu dis......... Pffffff!!! :hein:


_... Vous nous les virez quand les autres?_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...et c'est ainsi que s'élargit le cercle des amis...


 


Romuald a dit:


> Pfff...


 


Fìx a dit:


> Pffffff!!!


 
Après l'image, le son - ce fil est prometteur.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> La question qui m'anime est celle de savoir jusqu'à quel point son appartenance à un groupe "gentillement" en opposition a pu influer sur les excès qui ont été sanctionnés.
> 
> Donc, je n'attends pas d'intervention d'un modérateur qui viendrait réaffirmer le bien fondé du bannissement, encore moins celle d'un administrateur. Je n'en ai rien à faire.
> Le sujet n'est pas celui-là.
> ...



Salut, da capo.

Je ne te déteste pas cordialement. Je ne déteste pas grand monde, et lorsque c'est le cas, jamais cordialement. Pour reprendre une phrase qui n'est pas mienne, je me contente _de ne pas connaître la moitié d'entre vous à moitié autant que je le  voudrais, et j'aime moins de la moitié d'entre vous à moitié autant que  vous le méritez_.

Mais pour des raisons qui n'ont pas à être expliquées ici (mais que je vais faire semblant d'expliquer quand même), je pourrais afficher la même réaction que Pat. Je ne sais pas, au fond, quoi en penser, et ça me contrarie.
Je ne sais pas quoi en penser du fond des raisons qui ont amené à ce _fait social_ à propos duquel tu t'interroges, la mise à l'écart d'un des vieux.

Ça me contrarie, parce que j'aime G. à la mesure de l'énervement qu'il peut parfois provoquer chez moi. Quand il fait le testard, quand il refuse de réfléchir. Et quand il joue un rôle qui n'est pas le sien.
Mais ça me contrarie surtout parce que je n'ai pas su lui dire des choses qu'il n'avait pas envie d'entendre. Et que, au fond de moi, je pense que cet épisode lui fera du bien, comme ça a fait du bien à deux autres de mes amis, R. et L.
Parce qu'à un moment, il faut savoir prendre des distances avec son addiction, surtout quand on a l'impression de ne pas être reconnu dans ce qui finit par constituer son réseau social primordial.
Et ça me contrarie encore plus, parce que je n'en sais rien. De ce qui se passe dans sa tête.

En revanche, ce que tu dis fait un curieux écho à une discussion que je viens d'avoir avec ma fille aînée sur les fondements de la sociologie.


Dans ton questionnement, il y a deux facettes. Corrige moi si je t'ai mal compris. Il y a une première interrogation, _est-ce que son ban est du au fait qu'il appartient à un groupe_ (_que je connais pour en être membre)_ ? Une sanction pour l'exemple.

Et il y a une autre interrogation : _est-ce que le fait d'appartenir à ce groupe a créé chez G. une dynamique d'expression de son opposition qui a amené à l'obligation, pour la modération, de le priver de son accès aux forums_ ?

En clair, *est-ce que La Horde a fini par influencer le comportement de G. jusqu'à un point de non-retour* ?

Comme la réponse à l'hypothèse de l'exemple a été donnée, je me tourne vers cette seconde question.

C'est une théorie sociologique très établie,  que l'appartenance à un groupe peut amener l'individu à des excès, pour "mériter" une intégration, ou pour être reconnu comme un des meilleurs éléments du groupe.

Mais c'est une théorie. Elle est un peu bâtarde, pour tout dire. Elle a l'air de s'appuyer sur les théories holistes (_le groupe exerce une contrainte sur les individus pour qu'ils se conforment à une ensemble de comportements reconnus comme acceptables par le groupe_), tout en tirant vers une sociologie des intérêts (_l'individu s'imagine un comportement exemplaire aux yeux du groupe pour prendre un ascendant sur un rôle donné_).

Mais, bâtarde ou pas, elle présuppose deux choses : 
- dans son versant holiste, elle présuppose que le groupe exerce une contrainte sur ses membres.
- dans son versant individualiste, elle présuppose que l'intérêt à être exemplaire s'accompagne de gains.
- dans les deux cas, elle présuppose que le groupe se soit constitué un système de valeurs et une identité.

Et c'est là que le bât blesse.

La Horde©, si ça devait ressembler à un groupe politique, ça ressemblerait à un hybride entre l'anarcho-syndicalisme des années 50 ("toute organisation étant à bannir, il faut s'empêcher de s'organiser autrement que dans l'action épisodique"), les mouvements punk dadaïstes des années 80 ("la lutte est vaine, mais sa mise en scène est drôle"), et l'autodérision utopique première de Thomas More.

Je dis ça, et je pense que l'intégralité de mes comparses de La Horde n'aura aucune difficulté à fourbir des arguments pour détruire cette définition dans laquelle il serait louche de se reconnaitre.

*Au cas où une telle bataille théorique se tiendrait ici, n'oubliez pas qu'elle ne saurait en aucun cas être une représentation fidèle de ce qu'est La Horde©.*
Car La Horde© est infidèle par essence, et sa capacité de nuisance réside uniquement dans l'ignorance qu'ont les autres de sa nature réelle.

Arrivederci.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La Horde©, si ça devait ressembler à un groupe politique, ça ressemblerait à



cela


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

Je termine de lire les derniers échanges de laHorde© et je passe au long post de l'Ecrieur.
Je mesure à cet instant l'écart entre les deux.
Comprenne qui pourra


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

ben apparemment, il y a au moins un naze membre de la horde© qui a fait des études...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En clair, *est-ce que La Horde a fini par influencer le comportement de G. jusqu'à un point de non-retour* ?



En tout état de cause, la majorité des gens étant plus con que la moyenne et la Horde© n'étant pas majoritaire je doute qu'il fasse partie de la moyenne.


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En tout état de cause, la majorité des gens étant plus con que la moyenne


affirmation non vérifié



TibomonG4 a dit:


> et la Horde© *étant n'étant* pas majoritaire



faudrait se mettre d'accord...



TibomonG4 a dit:


> je doute qu'il fasse partie de la moyenne.



Ce qui implique qu'il est plus con que la moyenne.
Merci pour lui.


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

...si t'as pas fait philo 1ere langue et si t'as pas fait math 2e langue, si t'es con et méchant, gentil et con, con tout court, gentil tout court, bin tu peux être de la Horde©.....ou pas 



..là ils se reconnaîtront tous !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> faudrait se mettre d'accord...



Tu peux refaire la démo avec la négation pour voir ce que tu en déduis ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------




Lila a dit:


> ...si t'as pas fait philo 1ere langue et si t'as pas fait math 2e langue, si t'es con et méchant, gentil et con, con tout court, gentil tout court, bin tu peux être de la Horde©.....ou pas
> ..là ils se reconnaîtront tous !!!!



Effectivement, ce sont quelques-unes des données à prendre en compte :love:


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

...viiiite ...faut que je trouve quelque chose de 'achement intelligent à dire .....


.....ou pas


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Salut, da capo.
> [ ...plein de phrases compliquées...]
> Arrivederci.



Cher Mr Le Crieur,

Pourriez-vous développer et expliciter  _*Arrivederci*_  svp ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En tout état de cause, la majorité des gens étant plus con que la moyenne ......



une majorité toute relative tout de même.... très exactement 50% 
(ce qui fait déjà pas mal et laisse de la place à la Horde toute entière si nécessaire... mais pas que!)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Arrivederci.


Poil au zizi.


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

> La Horde©, si ça devait ressembler à un groupe politique, ça ressemblerait à un hybride entre l'anarcho-syndicalisme des années 50 ("toute organisation étant à bannir, il faut s'empêcher de s'organiser autrement que dans l'action épisodique"), les mouvements punk dadaïstes des années 80 ("la lutte est vaine, mais sa mise en scène est drôle"), et l'autodérision utopique première de Thomas More



.....moi j'aurai dis un truc entre Achille Talon et Joe Bar Team...
...mais c'est une théorie discutable...aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2010)

En tout cas, chaipas vous, mais moi je suis crevé, à force d'ourdir des plans dans l'ombre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, chaipas vous, mais moi je suis crevé, à force d'ourdir des plans dans l'ombre.


 
Ouais, c'est fatiguant, on voit rien et y en a un, je sais pas qui c'est, il (ou elle) en profite pour te tâter le derche, genre excuse-moi, je ne t'avais pas vu.

C'est pénible.

Ne pourrait-on pas rallumer pour ourdir ?


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Texte



J'ai dit la même chose quelque posts plus haut !   



Amok a dit:


> Savoir si les groupes sociaux libertaires doivent être ouverts aux individus influençables.



Bien, l'écrieur, comme d'hab !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La Horde©, si ça devait ressembler à un groupe politique, ça ressemblerait à un hybride entre l'anarcho-syndicalisme des années 50 ("toute organisation étant à bannir, il faut s'empêcher de s'organiser autrement que dans l'action épisodique"), les mouvements punk dadaïstes des années 80 ("la lutte est vaine, mais sa mise en scène est drôle"), et l'autodérision utopique première de Thomas More.


 
Bien dit.
D'ailleurs, à la base, la Horde, c'était ça.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ne pourrait-on pas rallumer pour ourdir ?



Pour Bobby, ca ne va rien changer : il a mis sa cagoule à l'envers... :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Cher Mr Le Crieur,
> 
> Pourriez-vous développer et expliciter  _*Arrivederci*_  svp ?




Facile :



jpmiss a dit:


> Poil au zizi.



Ou encore :

[YOUTUBE]721VdcLKZV8[/YOUTUBE]

Mais je développe :
_Ogni società ha_ _il tipo di __criminali che si  merita_

[DM]x7f388_arrivederci-amore-ciao-bande-annonc_shortfilms[/DM]

Et j'enrobe patoch pour finir.

[YOUTUBE]bwBcMm67E5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et j'enrobe patoch pour finir.



Enrobé ? comme çà :






 :love:


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bien dit.
> D'ailleurs, à la base, la Horde, c'était ça.



Ouais, eh bien _quel que soit ce ça*_, c'est ta faute. 


*Jolie formule, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> c'est ta faute.


 
Je reconnais bien là ta légendaire bonhommie de membre de la communauté mac.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

En attendant, je retourne contre le radiateur BBQ.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je reconnais bien là ta légendaire bonhommie de membre de la communauté mac.



C'est vrai. Jugnin est bonhomme. Ce qui est un comble pour un lapin.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2010)

J'ai reçu un témoignage d'un membre de LaHorde®. Cette personne n'ose témoigner à visage découvert de peur de représailles. Je vous le livre tel quel. 

*Témoignage anonyme*

Depuis que j'ai accepté l'invitation de LaHorde®, accepté est une façon polie de le dire vu que si tu refuses l'invit' ta famille sera bannie pour les 30 générations suivantes, je me vois contrainte et forcée de manger du cassoulet tous les jours et ceci 3 fois par jour au minimum. Un contrôle strict est opéré par les piliers de ce groupe : 
- soit j'envoie à gKatarn les codes-barres des boîtes de cassoulet dans une enveloppe à bulles afin qu'ils arrivent entiers et lisibles, des fois que j'essaierais de lui refiler des codes-barres de gruyère ;
- soit j'appelle Lila et lui siffle la 9e de Beethoven de façon, comment dire, gazeuse ;
- soit j'ai droit à un contrôle par webcam de Patoch' lors des repas. 

Chaque jour, je dois fournir un certain nombre de scalpes de nioubes. Je tairai ce chiffre pour ne pas vous épouvanter. Ceci était beaucoup plus facile à réaliser, jadis, dans un temps heureux et lointain où les coups de boule rouge étaient encore existants. Deux trois petits click et hop les nioubes pleurnichaient et fuyaient. À noter que nioube ne signifie pas forcément nouvel inscrit... 

Dans l'idéal, il faudrait également que je pourrisse un fil par jour. Je suis dispensée de ce dernier devoir. Étant Helvète j'ai, de part ma lenteur, déjà suffisamment de peine à remplir les autres. Mes journées ne me suffisent plus, je ne dors plus. J'ai d'ailleurs dû diminuer mon pourcentage de travail. 

Alors oui, LaHorde® est un groupe très influent! Oui laHorde® maltraite et met sous pression ses membres afin que ces derniers tuent à petit feu le Bar. Oui, dans sa Cave, LaHorde® monte des complots, des plans dignes de Machiavel !  Et le pire! LaHorde® a mainmise sur la modération! Regardez le nombre de Verts qui s'y cachent! :affraid:

Depuis que je sais ce qu'il se passe là-bas, dans les bas-fonds du forum, j'en tremble! :affraid:

*Et vous feriez bien d'en faire autant, chers Membres!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai reçu un témoignage d'un membre de LaHorde@. Cette personne n'ose témoigner à visage découvert de peur de représailles. Je vous le livre tel quel.
> 
> *Témoignage anonyme*
> 
> ...



C'est un Fake.
Webo n'écrit jamais autant.


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2010)

Bon...
À poil, maintenant !...


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

.......murde .....j'ai obéi, influençable que je suis...
:rose::rose::rose:j'ai l'air con maintenant à poil au bureau !!!
ahhhh merci bien !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2010)

Il semble que certains ont l'oreille absolue.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il semble que certains ont l'oreille absolue.


 
Moui.
La gorge Absolut, plutôt.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> laHorde@



Oah l'aut'hé, elle sait pas faire les ®.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> La gorge Absolut, plutôt.


C'est Mado çà  :love:


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> - soit j'appelle Lila et lui siffle la 9e de Beethoven de façon, comment dire, gazeuse



...le plus dur c'est les choeurs !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

Parait qu'avant c'était un solo de Hendrix à la note près qu'il fallait jouer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parait qu'avant c'était un solo de Hendrix à la note près qu'il fallait jouer...



oui mais là, avec 30 bars de pression de gaz, l'allumage de la guitare à la fin du solo, c'était pas raisonnable du tout... d'autant qu'une bombe humaine Suisse, ça fait pas sérieux...


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> - soit j'ai droit à un contrôle *par webcam* de Patoch' lors des repas.



Par endoscope, tu veux dire ?


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Alors oui, LaHorde@ est un groupe très influent! Oui laHorde@ maltraite et met sous pression ses membres afin que ces derniers tuent à petit feu le Bar. Oui, dans sa Cave, LaHorde@ monte des complots, des plans dignes de Machiavel !  Et le pire! LaHorde@ a mainmise sur la modération! Regardez le nombre de Verts qui s'y cachent! :affraid:



Ah ben, tu vois l'écrieur que je n'invente rien !


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2010)

À poil !...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, chaipas vous, mais moi je suis crevé, à force d'ourdir des plans dans l'ombre.


Bah perso je préfère fomenter à ourdir. Question de goût.
Mais faut reconnaître que c'est du boulot. :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

*RENDEZ-MOI LES BOULES ROUGES (MAIS RIEN QU'À MOI, HEIN !) ET JE VOUS BANNIS TOUTE LA HORDE® DE LA CAVE© !!! FERONT MOINS LES MALINS, TIENS !!!*


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2010)

<influence d'une minorité active>
j'avais voté contre mais franchement là, si je pouvais je voterais pour
</fin d'influence>


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

Ouais ben bravo! C'est trop tard!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2010)

Hin hin!

Da capuche il est jaloux passqu'il est seul tout. 
La teuhon.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2010)

Tu crois que c'est une façon détournée de réclamer son invit ?
En même temps, tout ceux qui l'ont demandé, ça c'est mal terminé pour eux...


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est une façon détournée de réclamer son invit ?



et je suis sensé répondre quoi là ?

allez, on va dire que tu fais de l'humour


----------



## boodou (28 Septembre 2010)

On ne sait pas si il y a un lien de cause à effet mais Capo a récupéré un sacré passif d'ancienneté depuis que Gnn est out ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2010)

L'ours est en lui.


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2010)

Ça doit faire mal, nan ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça doit faire mal, nan ?!...



Il semblerait...


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça doit faire mal, nan ?!...



non, ça va.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> et je suis sensé répondre quoi là ?
> 
> allez, on va dire que tu fais de l'humour



Bah, tu sais, moi...
L'appât d'la gaine me fait sortir le grand je t'aime  
Chili Concarneau, pourquoi tant de haine  
Cher le guili guili  
Coucous de contrebande  
Ça sonne comme l'helvète underground,
tout ça.


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il semblerait...




J'adore ! :love:

Tain ce topic est... inqualifiable, indescriptible ! 

Avec en plus l'intervention de l'écrieur, ça prend une dimension Lynchéenne :rateau:

J'ai rien compris, si ce n'est l'essentiel, bien heureux d'ailleurs que ça soit comme ça. 

J'en dirais bien plus, mais non, je préfère me taire, garder le peu de crédits qu'il me reste pour de plus nobles causes comme les tapis IKEA ou les écureuils.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'adore ! :love:
> 
> Tain ce topic est... inqualifiable, indescriptible !
> 
> ...


Je prefere quand tu te tapes une dépression nerveuse pour les barettes de RAM qui te restent sur les bras. 
Spèce de bipolaire, vas


----------

